# Selling collection and show viv



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

I am selling off my reaming animals and show vivarium. This is for pick up in Kernersville. The following are available.

Red galact adult (believe a male) $80.00
Male leucomelas $70.00
Adult green sipilwani (believe it's a male) $80.00
Adult azureus $70.00
Trio of yellow Terribilis $260.00

Pair of Kochi day geckos $120.00

Green Quaker parrot with cage and food $100.00

Custom made "show" vivarium 50x50x22 on 2 1/2' solid 2x4 stand, covered in finished wood, glass doors and top, over 40 species of live plants, better Mist King misting system, 3 LED lights, timers, supplies
$600.00

Please e-mail Jeff at [email protected] for info and pics


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

I need these gone soon. Please make reasonable offers.


----------

